# cover for my deck to protect from sun



## jww

I have 2,000 dollars to start with to cover my deck 12x12 ....do you have some ideals?


----------



## Jay 78

Perhaps a retractable awning?

http://www.marygrove.com/

http://www.sunsetter.com/

My parents have one over their deck and it's really nice. I can't remember the make but it's one of the two above. It's motorized so it can extend/retract at the touch of a button, and you can stop it anywhere in between. Might be worth looking at.


----------



## hyunelan2

Are you sure you want a permanent roof? A 13' Cantilevered umbrella would shield your whole deck, and be removable on days you do want sun. They are NOT cheap, but are within your $2K budget.

Example:
http://www.shopthegreatescape.com/p...k-aluminum-octagonal-umbrella-with-black-base 










If you do want something permanent, do you want a full shielded roof, or something like a pergola? Exact design will have to do with the size of your posts, and span of the beams - to carry the additional weight of a roof.


----------



## shumakerscott

A 4"x4" post frame with a mesh screen on top. dorf dude


----------



## mgp roofing

A wooden pergola with climbing plants grown over. This will block the heat more than anything else will; much like being in the shade of a tree. Use something that loses its leaves in winter if you want the sun during the colder months.


----------



## rodu

do you have enough distance from the floor of your deck to the eve of your house to build a wooden structure like a sloped roof? i did that for our back patio (but i have over 8' clearance). the stucture cost about $1000 and that includes having it wired for a ceiling fan.


----------



## Cerberus

I have to second the Sunsetter. One of those things I didn't know how much I needed until I had one.

We would never have considered buying one (surely only old people need those!), but the house came with one, and there will be one on any future house I own that doesn't have a permanent cover.

Cerberus


----------



## littlecleo

rodu said:


> do you have enough distance from the floor of your deck to the eve of your house to build a wooden structure like a sloped roof? i did that for our back patio (but i have over 8' clearance). the stucture cost about $1000 and that includes having it wired for a ceiling fan.


Rodu, do you have any pictures?


----------



## Two Knots

I think you'd be happy with a Pergula. 
you can use 4 x 4 for the uprights, and 2 x 6 for the top.

we have a redwood Pergula since 1973. Since redwood is
so expensive now, I would recommend pressure treated wood
over cedar. 

If you're still interested, I can show you how we attached our brackets
to our eaves ( a 2003 improvement -- because we put a new roof
on the house and we no longer wanted the brackets resting on the roof)

Also with a Pergola, you can attach screening, like the stuff used in
greenhouses to filter out the sun...I prefer the screening over canvas
because it filters out the sun but still lets in the light and the air can move through it.
A canvas covered awning can get hot under it.


----------



## cdnNick

We have a pergula at our house that we moved into last year, we found that it didn't provide much shade at all during the summer, we had to setup an umbrella or pop-up tent under the pergula. I don't know if the previous owners installed it too high or what but it's basically useless as the sun just beat down on us all summer. I thought about attaching a plastic sun roof that I saw at home depot that I could easily remove for the winter months. We are actually thinking of taking it down, as the top of the wood is starting to rot, I don't think they stained it for a long time since the rest of the deck is in good shape and showing no signs of rot.


----------



## CoconutPete

Coming up on a month and we still have 0 pictures in this thread in the "showcase" forum ............. dud.


----------



## Two Knots

cdnNick said:


> We have a pergula at our house that we moved into last year, we found that it didn't provide much shade at all during the summer, we had to setup an umbrella or pop-up tent under the pergula. I don't know if the previous owners installed it too high or what but it's basically useless as the sun just beat down on us all summer. I thought about attaching a plastic sun roof that I saw at home depot that I could easily remove for the winter months. We are actually thinking of taking it down, as the top of the wood is starting to rot, I don't think they stained it for a long time since the rest of the deck is in good shape and showing no signs of rot.


What kind of covering does it have on top of the pergola?
If you're trying to filter out the sun you need a cover,
such as polyester or fiberglass screening or canvas.


----------



## Two Knots

lan said:


> This post has been somewhat of a revelation to me.


_a revelation_....In what way?


----------



## JumpinJW

*shade*

I just removed a "like new" 20 year old aluminum awning. It was just too hot, since it was connected to the fascia, didn't allow air to move.

As far as shelter from rain, it didn't leak, but water would condense on humid days and drip.

We had a house fire, and the damned thing didn't even burn. Insurance didn't pay. We are replacing it with a regular shingle roof.

The pergola is a great idea, especially if you add some slats oriented perpendicular to the sun.

I built a shade for my wife's office, an outbuilding. It was solar fabric sold at walmart garden dept, stapled onto a frame built of 2x4's. Now that is cheap, and even shed some rain. It has worked for 3+ years.


----------



## cprice12

I'm wanting to do this on our deck.
The sun can be brutal...plus it would be nice to have some shelter when grilling.
I'll probably do the 4x4 posts with 2x6 slats up top and some kind of screen mesh. 

Need photos guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Two Knots

Our Pergola beams are 2 ft apart. For our top covering,
we made what I can describe as a hammock swing. Two pieces of wood
with the fabric inside. we did this on both ends, and the bungee cord
(4 pieces of bungee cord) is used for pulling the fabric tight during installation.

We made most of the sections 4 ft wide and 8 foot long. The two ends are 2 ft wide by 8 foot long.
I wanted it only 8 ft long because I wanted a lot of light to still come into the house.

We made the new covering about 10 years ago, the main reason
we made new covering was because I didn't want to the pergula covering
to go all the way to the house and block light coming into the house.
The old screening was 14 feet long to cover the entire Pergola.

You'll probably don't know what the heck I'm talking about..
I have lots of pic's, here are a couple to show you for now.

cut the wood the width needed and staple the fabric on the wood 









screw the second piece of wood on top of the other, and attach the bungi cords.


----------



## Two Knots

This is one 8 foot long section, ready for installation.










this is it installed...the bungi cords allow it to stretch and be installed tightly.
we put it up every April and take it down in November. There are screws on top
to attach the bungi cords too.
The fabric is polyester...it lets in the light, but completely filters out the sun.
it also allows the air to flow through so it's cool underneath.


----------



## Two Knots

This is the way it's attached to the house...

more pics to come after work.


----------



## cprice12

Very nice. I like the way you tied it into the house. Looks sharp.
Did you screw through the soffit?

Is there an issue with leaves collecting on top of the gutters and up against the end board of the covering?

How well does it shed rain, if at all?


----------



## cprice12

I'd like to do something like this:










Just need to figure out the best way to do the canvas covering. 
I suppose I could do bungees like Two Knots did...but I like the way it rolls up at the house...so I'd like to figure that out.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Two Knots

cprice12 said:


> I'd like to do something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to figure out the best way to do the canvas covering.
> I suppose I could do bungees like Two Knots did...but I like the way it rolls up at the house...so I'd like to figure that out.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Cprice 
the photo you're showing is a motorized system. note the side tracks,
the fabric rolls out from the roller and you can stop it where you want.
very nice system, however, expensive.

our original brackets were sitting on top oof the roof...
It was however a place for leaves
to gather behind the 2 x 8 that rested on the roof, and that was
unsightly. The 2 x 8 rested on the roof and was mounted with metal angle
brackets. 

This new system that the head knot came up with 10 years ago...
it is much neater and cleaner in appearance.


he removed the Pergola for a new roof installation (10 years ago)
and after much
thought came up with this idea. If your interested I can post the directions.

In the meantime here is another close-up. This photo is deceiving as
the 2 x 8 that the cross beams rest on -- is a little over 20 feet long.
the deck is across the entire house, but the pergola is 14 x 20 feet long.

Note...there is a space between the 2 x 8 and the gutter, thus there is no
gathering space for leaves as well as nothing resting on the roof.

there is 4 brackets holding up the 20 foot span of 2x8 beam.

the beam is in front of the gutter, thus no leaves get stuck and
gather in the gutter or in back or front of the gutter,


----------



## Two Knots

Ourdoor retreat...after the rain...to answer the question, rain
comes through the mesh... but not the sun.


----------



## Techguy

Id reallly LOVE to see the way those supports are tied into the house .. I am considering this very same type of installation. 

ANY tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## makyak

Does anyone know if a permit is required in NYC, to install a polycarbonate patio cover at the rear of my home. It would be like a shed roof, with columns and attattched to building. There are many aluminum covers exactly as I want [but carbonate] in the neighborhood. When asking homeowners that have them. Most reply "it was here when we purchased the house". NYC DOB is completely no help at all, when searching their web site for a permit !


----------



## Jay 78

makyak said:


> Does anyone know if a permit is required in NYC, to install a polycarbonate patio cover at the rear of my home. It would be like a shed roof, with columns and attattched to building. There are many aluminum covers exactly as I want [but carbonate] in the neighborhood. When asking homeowners that have them. Most reply "it was here when we purchased the house". NYC DOB is completely no help at all, when searching their web site for a permit !


Make a phone call.


----------



## makyak

Jay 78 said:


> Make a phone call.


To who ? 
If your referring to the nyc DOB............have you ever tried to contact the NYC DOB ? Try it.


----------



## Mdbuilder

With the snow load in the northeast the requirement for a permit is pretty high, whether compliance is high is another question. 

I installed this 16' * 15' system over the past 2 weekends. Panels retract and / or remove easily for the winter.


----------



## dan.e

Two Knots said:


> Cprice
> 
> This new system that the head knot came up with 10 years ago...
> it is much neater and cleaner in appearance.
> 
> 
> he removed the Pergola for a new roof installation (10 years ago)
> and after much
> thought came up with this idea. If your interested I can post the directions.
> 
> In the meantime here is another close-up. This photo is deceiving as
> the 2 x 8 that the cross beams rest on -- is a little over 20 feet long.
> the deck is across the entire house, but the pergola is 14 x 20 feet long.
> 
> Note...there is a space between the 2 x 8 and the gutter, thus there is no
> gathering space for leaves as well as nothing resting on the roof.
> 
> there is 4 brackets holding up the 20 foot span of 2x8 beam.
> 
> the beam is in front of the gutter, thus no leaves get stuck and
> gather in the gutter or in back or front of the gutter,


i am very interested in the plans for these mounts. they look awesome and will give me the height i need. how did you attach them to the soffit?


----------



## Two Knots

Dan, send me a pm and I'll email you the plan that we sketched up.


----------



## dan.e

i would like to, but it wont let me. it keeps saying i dont have permission to access this page?


----------



## DangerMouse

dan.e said:


> i would like to, but it wont let me. it keeps saying i dont have permission to access this page?


...and it will continue to do so until you have made 20 posts.
Anti-spam feature. Two Knots: Please feel free to just post the plans here for all of us to see! 

DM


----------



## Two Knots

dan.e said:


> i would like to, but it wont let me. it keeps saying i dont have permission to access this page?


If you care to put your email addy up, I'll email it to you.


----------



## DangerMouse

It's also NEVER recommended to post emails in the forums. Any reason WHY you do not want to share with all of us?

DM


----------



## dan.e

two knots, feel free to email me at this account:

***removed for your safety, I took the liberty of PMing the address to him for you.***

DangerMouse


----------



## dan.e

***removed for your safety, I took the liberty of PMing the address to him for you.***

DangerMouse[/QUOTE]

i just made that account for this purpose only, but I appreciate it danger mouse.
it seems to make more sense to me to let me pm people than force me to spam 20 other peoples posts just to unlock the option...


----------



## Lefteye

*Two Knots*

I too would like to know how you built the mounts and attached them to your home. This idea would be perfect for us to use if we had the details. 
Thanks,
Lefteye


----------



## HoneyDoNow

*Two Knots*



Two Knots said:


> Ourdoor retreat...after the rain...to answer the question, rain
> comes through the mesh... but not the sun.


Your deck cover is beautiful! Do you mind sharing the plans?


----------



## IT Guy

I see I'm a bit late to the party, but these brackets and mounts are exactly what I've been looking for! Are the plans still available? if not, I'm sure I can come up with something similar, but do you have pointers how to attach them to the house/soffit?


----------



## Two Knots

Wow, can't believe this popped back 
I'll have to go through the archives to find the plans that the head guy drew up.

I'll pm you as soon as I locate them. I found these when I did a quick
look see...We changed the screening in June 2013. I wanted a darker
bronze color and also wanted it longer. 

This is our third cover since 1973... The first time we went all the way back to the house and I wanted it changed 
because I wanted more light into
the house...then We changed the second one in 2013 cause I wanted it a darker
bronze color and we also made it about two foot longer. There was nothing
wrong with the fabric, I just wanted a change.

ok, found this one first...too many picslain:


----------



## Two Knots

This is a pic of the installation in early spring. it goes up in early spring
and comes down in late fall.


----------



## Two Knots

If you have any doubts regarding how it works,look at the dark
cozy deck compared to the sun in the yard.
It's also cool as it lets the air flow go through; canvas traps
in the air and makes it hot underneath.


----------



## Two Knots

Another asset of screening, you can see through it.
And that's a good thing! :smile:


----------



## IT Guy

Two Knots, I got your PM and agree absolutely. Looks like I need to start a new thread detailing the entire project so I can get my post count up so I can PM back....


----------



## sara sana

Wooden trellis would be a best sun blocker and the flower's shade will provide you a cool environment.


----------



## UnrulyNFS

Two Knots said:


> Cprice
> the photo you're showing is a motorized system. note the side tracks,
> the fabric rolls out from the roller and you can stop it where you want.
> very nice system, however, expensive.
> 
> our original brackets were sitting on top oof the roof...
> It was however a place for leaves
> to gather behind the 2 x 8 that rested on the roof, and that was
> unsightly. The 2 x 8 rested on the roof and was mounted with metal angle
> brackets.
> 
> This new system that the head knot came up with 10 years ago...
> it is much neater and cleaner in appearance.
> 
> 
> he removed the Pergola for a new roof installation (10 years ago)
> and after much
> thought came up with this idea. If your interested I can post the directions.
> 
> In the meantime here is another close-up. This photo is deceiving as
> the 2 x 8 that the cross beams rest on -- is a little over 20 feet long.
> the deck is across the entire house, but the pergola is 14 x 20 feet long.
> 
> Note...there is a space between the 2 x 8 and the gutter, thus there is no
> gathering space for leaves as well as nothing resting on the roof.
> 
> there is 4 brackets holding up the 20 foot span of 2x8 beam.
> 
> the beam is in front of the gutter, thus no leaves get stuck and
> gather in the gutter or in back or front of the gutter,



Two Knots,

I love this design and would be very interested in knowing how it was accomplished? I saw this on another site and immediately joined here because its exactly what I've been looking for. Any help or info would be greatly appreciated. The pictures of you backyard are beautiful. 

Thanks for any and all help. 

Unruly


----------



## UnrulyNFS

Two Knots said:


> Wow, can't believe this popped back
> I'll have to go through the archives to find the plans that the head guy drew up.
> 
> 
> ok, found this one first...too many picslain:


Two Knots,
Also, what kind of wood is that and what kind of stain. I love the red and would like to do this to my existing deck and upcoming pergola, but don't know where to start to achieve these kinds of RED results. Its wonderful. 

U


----------



## UnrulyNFS

Gotta get my post count up to use pm. I'll reply when that happens. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Two Knots

The large deck, steps, rails and pergola is redwood.... built in 1973.
Redwood is wonderful, however super expensive now I assume.

The small pond viewing deck ( 8 X 18) is pressure
treated wood. This was built in 1998. We first used cedar
on the pond deck...The cedar lasted only a few years...then we
replaced it with the pressure treated wood. 

Forget what stain we used, I'll try and research it.


----------



## UnrulyNFS

Thanks for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## UnrulyNFS

Two Knots said:


> The large deck, steps, rails and pergola is redwood.... built in 1973.
> Redwood is wonderful, however super expensive now I assume.
> 
> The small pond viewing deck ( 8 X 18) is pressure
> treated wood. This was built in 1998. We first used cedar
> on the pond deck...The cedar lasted only a few years...then we
> replaced it with the pressure treated wood.
> 
> Forget what stain we used, I'll try and research it.


I replied by PM, but did not get a confirmation that it was sent. Let me know if you did not receive it. Thanks.


----------



## Two Knots

Unruly, the stain was Flood. A solid stain.
The color I'm afraid you'll have to experiment with as the 
color we choose was too red. I think it was brick? not sure.

We ended up mixing a couple of other Flood colors until 
we got the hue we wanted. We did it two years ago. 
Through the years we've used other brands, but so far the Flood
is holding up the best.

This end wall was built in 1998 from pressure treated wood. 
This was restrained with the Flood stain in 2015. So, it lasted
17 years between stain jobs. We have found through the years the deck floor
needs re-staining every two to three years. The Pegula and everything
else many more years between re-staining. 
Anyhow, this is what it looks like on PT wood. There is no pergola
on this end of the deck. The pergola is only on the other end... The
Pergola is 14 X 20.

Keep in mind that you have to wait a few months depending on how moist
the PT wood is before staining


----------



## BayouRunner

That does look fantastic! I've always wanted to have a setup outside like that but just never got around to it. If your still sharing plans I'll take a copy as well. Just installed two sliding doors so we are working our way towards the outside.







Really looking for how you mounted it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots

a pergola would look good and provide an outdoor retreat that 
will change your life. :smile:

Keep in mind that our 2 x6 upright supports bolted to our decking 
as well as in cement footings. In your case you'll most likely have
to use 4 X 4's How long is the span? Ours is 20 feet long...
The other half is an 18 foot sun deck.

Another thing, if your going to use the greenhouse screening on top
keep in mind that if you go all the way to the house with it, it will
cut off light in the house...( we used to have it that way.) That's
why we eventually shortened our length. 

more pics


----------



## Two Knots

How big is your deck?


----------



## BayouRunner

It's L shape, roughly 35 across 14 ft deep. I know the plans wouldn't fit so to speak. But the way you have yours mounted would work out my issues.








Stairs are being replaced and a few of the brick columns moved during the flood. We had a huge oak tree that covered most of the deck but we took it out. We talked about a cover but we are going to go with a screened pergola. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots

I recommend that you add at least one stair rail in you step build.
We only added ours a few years ago. Before that we didn't need one,
now we do.:smile:


----------



## BayouRunner

Thanks again! One set of steps floated off. There was a rail on that one. Had steps going down three sides


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffloc

Hi!! I know this post is a few years old but do you by chance still have the plans for the brackets extending the ledger out past the gutter? Also, how has that system held up over the years? It would work perfectly for what I have planned giving me the head room we desire if the system is structurally sound. Please let me know if I can get a copy of plans.. thanks!!


----------



## Jeffloc

@*Two Knots* :I am unable to send private messages because I am new to the site and don't have 15 posts yet..


----------



## Two Knots

The brackets held up great. The head guy came up with this
concept when he took down the pergola 15 years ago to install
a new roof on the house.

Before the brackets, we had the the wood cross piece attached to the house
with angle brackets in the roof....it was unsightly.


----------



## Two Knots

BayouRunner said:


> It's L shape, roughly 35 across 14 ft deep. I know the plans wouldn't fit so to speak. But the way you have yours mounted would work out my issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stairs are being replaced and a few of the brick columns moved during the flood. We had a huge oak tree that covered most of the deck but we took it out. We talked about a cover but we are going to go with a screened pergola.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BayouRunner, as long as you're re-doing your steps, are you open to
some ideas on a new step build?


----------



## BayouRunner

yes I'm wide open. those stairs where always too steep.


----------



## Two Knots

Well, they're not only too steep there are too many steps.

Hopefully you can reuse the wood for a new step build.

I'm not sure I can explain it...but, you can run the steps
in the center of the deck. We have a similar setup -- our main
deck is three feet off the ground...the lower pond deck it
about 13 -15" off the ground. There are two steps from the main
pond down to the pond deck. 
The first step has 4- 6" planks ... The Second step is 3 planks deep.
The risers are about 6" ...( these are all estimates, as it's all full
of snow now, so I can't measure it.) 
I don't have many pics from that angle to really show the steps.
But, I did find a couple and a video as well...

The steps are visable around 1:39






The risers should be filled in as well, just like steps indoors.

Do the math, I think you need 4 steps. You should also consider
a rail all around for safety. Our rail is 18 to 20" high ( a guess)

I'm not sure how much of your deck you plan to cover with
the pergola, working a rail into the design is a good idea for safety
as well as creating a cozy feeling.


----------



## Two Knots

This is the pic...This is the best I could find. It was taken
from inside the house. It gives you a snap shot of what I mean, 
the steps tucked in the center of the triangle.

When you enlarge this pic...you'll see the little T square piece
of wood by the second step--(in front of the Pergola upright.)
This is my safety handle for these steps.
If you like this idea of having sweeping steps tucked into
your enter triangle of your deck then work in a handrail, as well.

BTW ...deep steps with short risers are very easy to bounce
up and down 
On our main deck we had three steps and the landing...
a few years ago, the head guy did new steps with four steps,
as well as working in a stair rail on the right side.
Big difference.


----------



## BayouRunner

Thank you for your time. Very nice place you have. We plan on having one side with a bench and cooking area. I really have not Come up with a plan for the stairs yet. And if we will have three sets of stairs again (probably not). The wood In the stairs is not reusable in my opinion. As soon as we get our living area squared away we will move on to the back porch. The multi levels of your deck very well thought out


----------



## mcdaneltm

I'd love to see/buy these plans.


----------



## mcdaneltm

Me too please


----------



## cew75

TwoKnots, i have sent a PM and it says it sent, however I a newbie, signed up just because of this post, and I see that alot of people say they cant send pms unless they have posted 20 times. So im.not sure if it came through or not. If it disnt come through I will go comment on some things and send again..


----------



## Emo

Two knots wouldmthenplans... have an area that is 3 sided with roofs. Looking for a way to do a perogla and those brackets look like the ticket... if you find the plans I would like to get a copy of them please


----------



## rehmlh

Two Knots. I would love these plans as well. I am new to the chatroom and I will try to send a pm as well.


----------



## rehmlh

TwoKnots
I cannot send you a pm. If you could pm me your email address I could contact you this way.


----------



## JMan89

TwoKnots, I am very interested in your plans as well. Could you send them to me please?


----------



## huberdude

Two Knots said:


> The brackets held up great. The head guy came up with this
> concept when he took down the pergola 15 years ago to install
> a new roof on the house.
> 
> Before the brackets, we had the the wood cross piece attached to the house
> with angle brackets in the roof....it was unsightly.


New to the forum....any chance you could post the softit bracket plans to my gmail email account.

concept27 [and add]@ gmail.com

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Whatsyours

I'm late to this party but two knots your brackets are what I need can you send the plans over to me ?


----------



## H in OH

Sorry to keep this old thread alive, but wow, that pergola bracketry is impressive. Would be perfect also for my patio that has a low soffit at the end of the roof.

The entire pergola is impressive as it looks like you have only 2x lumber vertical posts on the far end holding it up. 

It looks like each soffit bracket is two sections of 4x6. Is the weight of the entire side of the pergola held up by lag bolts drilled upward into joists in the soffit? You cannot see from the picture how the vertical section of each bracket is connected to the horizontal section.

Two knots, can you please PM the plans?

Thanks,
H


----------



## vanlyons

How are these brackets under the gutters attached to the house? Did you buy them somewhere? Are you able to PM me the info? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nmusti

Two Knots said:


> I think you'd be happy with a Pergula.
> you can use 4 x 4 for the uprights, and 2 x 6 for the top.
> 
> we have a redwood Pergula since 1973. Since redwood is
> so expensive now, I would recommend pressure treated wood
> over cedar.
> 
> If you're still interested, I can show you how we attached our brackets
> to our eaves ( a 2003 improvement -- because we put a new roof
> on the house and we no longer wanted the brackets resting on the roof)
> 
> Also with a Pergola, you can attach screening, like the stuff used in
> greenhouses to filter out the sun...I prefer the screening over canvas
> because it filters out the sun but still lets in the light and the air can move through it.
> A canvas covered awning can get hot under it.


Two knots, I know this is a very old thread, but I've been investigating how to attach a pergola to our roof and ran across this. If you could possibly send me a copy of the plans on how to build those brackets for the soffit and how you attached to the soffit, I would greatly appreciate. Please send to nmusti "at" aol.com Thanks!


----------



## Yourlittledog2

Is it possible to get info on how these brackets were made? I am new so I am unable to ask this question through message to Two Knots


----------



## slydog

Im also very interested in these plans could you pm them to me thanks.


----------



## Yourlittledog2

I was wondering if you were able to get a reply from Two Knots nmusti or slydog? I know this is a very old thread & that maybe a problem


----------



## BrookyTim

Do you want a permanent or temporal cover... Remember that there are at times that you will need the sun.


----------



## kkford10

Two Knots, I'm sorry you must get bombarded frequently with requests for the plans to these brackets. I, too, would love to have a copy for my upcoming project. I've been searching for a week for a solution and these brackets are perfect! I have not posted enough to send a PM to you. Can you send one to me and I will pass along my email? Thanks so much!


----------



## Two Knots

Well gentlemen, if you want the plans, you must find a way to pm
me with your email address -- I am not putting the plans out for
public view. 
My husband designed, made, and installed them
about 14 or 15 years ago. After much thought, I am willing to share the 
design and plans -- as long as you promise not to put out the plans 
'anywhere' for public view.
Joann


----------



## bkuhn18

Two Knots said:


> Well gentlemen, if you want the plans, you must find a way to pm
> me with your email address -- I am not putting the plans out for
> public view.
> My husband designed, made, and installed them
> about 14 or 15 years ago. After much thought, I am willing to share the
> design and plans -- as long as you promise not to put out the plans
> 'anywhere' for public view.
> Joann


I'm on it!


----------



## Lex800

Dear Two Knots,

I'd also love to have these plans. Would be perfect for our patio. 
My handle is also my email alias: 
Lex800 at yahoo dot com is my email address.
If that won't work, I think I need to make 20 posts on here before it gives me direct PM access?

I promise not to share with anyone.

Thanks so much!


----------



## cbechard

Two Knots said:


> Dan, send me a pm and I'll email you the plan that we sketched up.


 If I could please get the plans for those brackets and how they are used as well that would be wonderful. I am trying to build a cover over my deck but I am having difficulty because of gutters.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79

Be careful TK. Just sayin.........


----------



## Bryanclem11

@twoKnot. Could you send me the plans for this too? [email protected]


----------



## SULLY45

Hi Joaan,

Thanks so much for keeping this post alive. Also need the plans for my project and will not post anywhere else. Here is my email: [email protected]

Thank you!
Paul


----------



## juliandmo

We would love to attach to our house like this, did you make the brackets yourself?


----------



## Ibtrob

Is the beam plan still available?


----------



## DeckmanSam

Please email to me as well Joann...this would be a PERFECT solution for my home!

[email protected]

Many thanks, 
Sam


Originally Posted by Two Knots View Post
Well gentlemen, if you want the plans, you must find a way to pm
me with your email address -- I am not putting the plans out for
public view. 
My husband designed, made, and installed them
about 14 or 15 years ago. After much thought, I am willing to share the 
design and plans -- as long as you promise not to put out the plans 
'anywhere' for public view.
Joann


----------



## Ibtrob

Hello,
I am not sure my PM is going to you or not. I will not repost the plans as I am grateful you are willing to share! Thank you


----------



## romeojk27

Great job Joann and to your husband. It looks like paradise, enjoy!


----------



## Mary Murphy

Have you ever looked into whats called a louvered roof system? They're really cool. They look like a pergola but then you can turn them into a complete cover, with the push of a button in some designs. This company did one for my parents and they do custom designs. It won't let me post a link yet but they are called Cardinal Architectural out of Louisville, KY, but they do installs all over.


----------



## JMDorrough

Two Knots said:


> Well gentlemen, if you want the plans, you must find a way to pm
> Please forward the plans to [email protected] this may exactly the solution for us. Thank you in advance


----------



## kajun9456

Please email to me as well Joann...this would is exactly what I need for my home!

[email protected]


Thanks you, 
Jeremy


Originally Posted by Two Knots View Post
Well gentlemen, if you want the plans, you must find a way to pm
me with your email address -- I am not putting the plans out for
public view. 
My husband designed, made, and installed them
about 14 or 15 years ago. After much thought, I am willing to share the 
design and plans -- as long as you promise not to put out the plans 
'anywhere' for public view.
Joann


----------



## Micah711

I would love to have these plans as well if possible! 
My email is [email protected]
I would greatly appreciate maam!


----------



## modiddly

Hi Two Knots!

We are also trying to build a pergola but have a very low roof line and this would work perfectly. I'd love the plans too if they are still available. Can you please email it to [email protected]?

Thanks again!!


----------



## modiddly

Two Knots,

We are trying to build a pergola with this exact problem (too low of a roofline). Any chance you can send the plans to [email protected]?

Thanks!


----------



## kpsdpm

Wow- I was so excited to see this thread. We just bought a house with a rotted Pergola and this would be the perfect solution. To Two Knots- I will only use on our home and would love the plans. It looks ingenious. I hope you are still willing to share. This has kept you busy! Please send to [email protected]


----------



## VinoVotary

This is such fantastic design! Would you be able to email me the plans at Farmer @ PocketCanyonFarms com? Thanks!


----------



## drbarno

Hi TwoKnots. I’m very interested in these plans. Been trying for over a year to figure out how to attach a pergola to my house. Can’t do a ledger board but this seems like a good alternative. Could you email me the plans please?

[email protected]

Thank you
Brian


----------



## barryjcurtis

THIS! This is amazing. I have been trying to figure out a way to get my pergola off of my roof. When I bought my house, one corner of my pergola was resting on my roof. It is between the beams and was causing my roof to sink in. It is on a temporary "I" post right now. Do you think your design would be sufficient to support the weight in just one place or would you suggest multiple support locations?


----------



## wolfepack03

Wow Two Knots....we've also been struggling on how to attach the frame to our house. If you could send us the plans as well, we would greatly appreciate it. We are using it on our house and will not share or post anywhere. Thanks so much! It's gorgeous!!!! [email protected]


----------



## scottjhall

I joined this site today after finding these beautiful brackets. Please send me a copy of the plans if you would not mind. I will post my email address here, as I can not find a way to send a private message. 

[email protected]


----------



## Kensguitar

Hi Two Knots...hope you are still monitoring this thread!


Can you please send me the plans for the brackets? I would love to use this on my house and promise not to re-post. Email me a [email protected]


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## smashclash

These look great!


----------



## smashclash

I would LOVE these plans. I'm trying to send you a PM Two Knots (I attempted it twice) but it's not showing in my sent items as going through.


----------



## r-967a

Anyone been successful in getting in contact with two knots? I have tried but as most... it will not let me. Thanks


----------



## BayouRunner

You have to have so many posts before you can send a pm. She is on here regularly though. It just depends if she sees your post. There has been a lot of interest in these. She actually sent them to me as well. But she did ask that we don’t share them. I couldn’t find mine if I wanted to anyway. She emailed them to me a year or so ago and I have no way to look back and get them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emiles4

Two Knots I can’t seem to figure out the private message function here... can you send me the plans for the pergola attachment that you designed? I’m going to try building my own pergola but I have to add gutters first. 

Thank you!


----------



## Richard F.

What a beautiful deck and pergola, Two Knots! No wonder everyone wants THIS deck and pergola. I love it. The video of the coy fish - they are so graceful. I never knew. So much work and thought has gone into this. It's truly lovely respite place.


----------



## automalone

I came across this post recently and it's EXACTLY what I need to build.
As much as hesitant as i am about posting my email on here, I really would love those plans! it's [email protected]

Thank you in advance!!!!

Nick


----------



## r-967a

automalone said:


> I came across this post recently and it's EXACTLY what I need to build.
> As much as hesitant as i am about posting my email on here, I really would love those plans! it's [email protected]
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!
> 
> Nick




Good luck, You have to have a certain # of posts to PM the owner of those plans. I don’t and several others are in the same position. Who knows if the owner still even monitors the pages. You would think them, or someone else would happily share the plans but for some reason it’s a big (hush hush) secret shhhhhhhh. You know how people on the internet are, heck id even pay for the plans if they wanted to do it that way.


----------



## Diana&KristianW

Good Day Madam, I hope this message finds you and your family safe and well. I have been trying to figure out ways to build my wife a pergola in the backyard but since my roof line ends so low I was running out of options.

The design that you and your husband have created is genius and if you would not mind I would be honored to have a copy of your plans if you would allow me to. I will not share these plans and keep them for my eyes only. I would just like to put a smile on my wife’s face. Thank you and god bless you.

Best Wishes,
Kristian W.


----------



## jmccoach22

Please send me the plans to attach to the soffit under the gutters. Thanks!


----------



## kcharlow5

Hi Two Knots!
We are building a pergola and want to find out how you attached the brackets to the soffit/house? Can we buy those brackets somewhere or did you build them?
Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Amanda9p07

Hey, I can’t figure out how to PM you. I just came across your post for your husband’s pergola plans, the one that goes from the soffit and around the gutter. If you still have them could you email them to me? I would love a copy of the plans. My email is [email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## jdaniel19

Two Knots, I love those bracets! We are building a pergola and couldn't figure out how to attach to our house and this would be perfect! Could you email the plans on how to do the bracets and attach it to the softit, Please and thank you. [email protected]


----------



## ash320

Hi am I able to get a copy of the plans for this please I live in NZ and this is exactly what I need to attach a pergola to my house.

Thank you so much!


----------



## ash320

My email is [email protected]


----------



## gothmartha

Like everyone else here would really love to get the how tos on how to use that brilliant bracket system you created back in 2012.

Thank you and stay safe!

[email protected]


----------



## Daring Darling

I too would love to have a copy of your plans. They provide a lovely option for those of us who are not skilled to tackle attaching fully to the roof line. And it looks beautiful. [email protected] is my email. 


Many thanks in advance for the plans!!!!!:biggrin2:

Daring Darling


----------



## fastsvo

Hi @*twoknotts*



Could I please get a copy of the plans sent to [email protected]


Thanks in advance!


----------



## SpartyDIY

I would definitely go the "soft" route with a high quality shade sail. I did a lot of research several years ago when I did mine. Message me if you want more info.


----------



## tomterrific

High two knots, this design had me interested enough to join the forums. Once I am allowed to PM I will send you a message. We are in the process of getting a fireplace tore out and the structure around it repaired, replacing it with a wall and a window. In its place, we are looking to get a deck built. My wife really wants to do a sunroof, but I am trying to avoid some of the cost and added complexity. That design for the pergola mounts is ingenious, and is along the lines of something I going to try and figure out myself.


----------



## DYIHELP

I’m in need of your great plans to attach a pergola to the house. Can you please send these plans asap to *[email protected]*


----------



## pchesney01

Two Knots, I would also love to see this plans. Can you send them to me at [email protected]. I will not share them with anyone. 

Thanks,
Philip


----------



## Two Knots

I’m sorry at the advice of my attorney, I can no longer give out the plans for this pergola.


----------

